# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Terapija metforminom?

## Isabel

Dugo nisam pisala novosti kod mene, jer nisam imala snage! 
Prošli mi je tjedan gin. rekla da se prema hormonima vidi da imam PCOS ali i i da mi je povišen INZULIN.(imam inzulinske policistične jajnike). Rekla je da je to vjerojatno razlog mojih anovulatornih ciklusa, te da ćemo to probati rješiti Metforminom! On bi trebao sniziti inzulin, te u roku par mjeseci dovesti cikluse u normalu, tj. da imam spontane M a tako i svoju željenu O!! Sad ga pijem već tjedan dana, i osim što mi je preloše od njih, uzdam se u svoji doc. i te male čudesne tabletice! Nadam se da ću uskoro osjetiti sve čari O, i da će LH testić napokon pokatazi 2 crtice! Da li je još netko ili bio na toj terapiji Metforminom koja je navodno efikasna ali relativno nova??? Please, pišite...    :Kiss:

----------


## Lidali

Samo ti želim uputiti svoju podršku s nadom da si pronašla uzrok i rješenje svog problema!  :Love:

----------


## dori

Ja sam ga pila prošle godine prije IVF-a. Nemam PCOS ni povišeni inzulin, dapače imam redovne cikluse i ovulaciju. S obzirom da imam problema sa hiperstimulacijom u IVF postupku doc mi je preporučio metformin koji navodno normalizira funkciju jajnika pogotovo kod PCOS (to su pokazala nedavna istraživanja!?).  
Pila sam ga jedan ciklus prije postupka i opet imala hiperstimulaciju tj. ništa mi nije promijeno.
Iskreno se nadam da će tebi ipak pomoći s obzirom da imaš PCOS i povišeni šećer. Jer to je ipak lijek protiv dijabetesa koji sekundarno pozitivno djeluje na rad jajnika.

Sretno, i da nam uskoro budeš debela i vesela ! 

 :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Cure, puno vam hvala na podršci!!   :Kiss:  I ja se nadam da je to prava metoda za mene, i da ću vam se vrlo brzo javljati sa trudničkim pitanjima!!   :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Kaj baš nitko nije imao iskustava sa ovom terapijom?!? Da li bar zna netko nekoga tko je?!? Ja sam našla na Mame i bebe forumu 3 žene koje su prije godinu dana sa PCOS i to terapijom sve zatrudnile!  :D Ali nažalost se ne uspijevam registrirati, a i vjerojatno ih više nema na topicu"neplodnost" kada su sada sve sretne mamice... Netko?Bilo tko?   :Sad:  
Kako da dođem do tih mamica?   :Love:

----------


## sandra*

Ja sam prošle godine pila metmorfin zbog policističnih jajnika ali nisam imala povišen šećer.Pila sam ga 2-3 mjeseca i onda sam prekinula jer nije bilo rezultata i imala sam užasne mučnine od njega.Doktor je rekao da dokazano pomaže ženama koje imaju problema sa šećerom i da regulira rad jajnika.Želim ti svu sreću da tebi pomogne.  :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Ja ga pijem već dvije godine, ali nažalost do trudnoće nije došlo. Čini mi se da mi je u početku ipak više pomagao, jer su mi ciklusi postali redovitiji, a sad je opet sve po starom. Ne znam da li bi bilo puno gore da ga uopće ne pijem. Ne znam koliku dozu ti je doktor prepisao, ali ja sam polako povećavala dozu, jer mi je doc rekao da se organizam mora priviknuti. Prvih 7 dana je to bilo pola tabletice, pa zatim jedna i na kraju po dvije od 850 mg. 
Valjda zbog toga nisam osjetila nikakve poteškoće. Problem mi je u početku jedino zadavao proljev, ali i to je ubrzo prošlo. Obavezno ih moraš uzimati uz obrok. Ako ti još kako mogu pomoći, slobodno pitaj.

----------


## majica555

Evo da ti malo olaksam, ja sam ternutno na terapiji metforminom jer mi ih je preporucio ginekolog zbog PCOS i anovulativnih ciklusa inace nemam problema sa secerom. Pijem ih vec mjesec dana i nista mi nisu pomogle osim sta imam uzasne mucnine i proljev. Nadam se da te nisam obeshrabrila i da cemo obje ubrzo dobit +. :D

----------


## Isabel

Hvala na podršci.  :Kiss:  
Ja od prvog dana pijem Aglurab 500, i to po 3 tablete dnevno - znači 1500 mg. Cure, pročitajte ovo, i biti će nam svima lakše dalje! 
www.mameibebe.net, na forumu, tema: "neplodnost i ginekološki problemi", topic: "ima li vas ovdje sa PCOS"! Ovim je curama metformin "čudo" i zaslužan za 3 trudnoće!!! Btw, ona zadnja je moja priča! Sad pokušavam doći do cura... Franika je stručnjak u terapiji Metforminom, i komunicirala je sa Dr. Glueck-om iz USA po tom pitanju! Ful je zanimljiv i poučan topic, i iako je star oko godinu dana, vjerujem da nam može biti od velike pomoći! Meni je svakako ulio velike nade u tu terapiju!!! PUSA!  :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Majice, jesi li dobila spontanu M (nakon mjesec dana uzimanja terapije);? Koja je tvoja dijagnoza? Šta ti kaže doktor? Nekad treba i do 6 mjeseci da se ciklusi srede... Tako kažu? Jel tebi povišen inzulin? Koje piješ i koju dozu?  :Love:

----------


## majica555

Meni su ti menge u normalnom ciklusu svakih 40-45 dana, danas mi je 42 dan ciklusa i jos je nisam dobila znaci nisu mi normalizirale cilkus.  Dijagnoza je  PCOS i anovulativni ciklusi s tim da sam prije metformina bila na terapiji sa klomifenom i ovitrel stopericom ovulacija je dokazana ali od bebaca nista. Sad sam na ovoj terapiji 3 miseca i onda moram opet na kontrolu. Ja ti nemam povisen izulin radila sam sve pretrage a uzimam Aglurab 850  2*1 uz svaki obrok. Koliko ti moras bit na terapiji i koja je tebi dijagnoza?

----------


## Isabel

Evo i mene sa mojom pričom!  
Dakle, imam 25 god, od nedavno u braku i želimo bebicu! Od puberteta dijagnosticiran PCOS, neredoviti ciklusi, inaće nisam imala problema sa kilama (jako mršava do puberteta, a od onda oko 50 kg, visoka 155cm), aknama i dlakama (lagano pojačano, niš posebno). Odtad sam na kontracepciji (Triquilar, Logest) kao terapiji - uz pauze, ali onda nisam imama M i morala piti Proveru ili Dabroston da "procurim". S Logest sam prestala prije 4 mjeseca, i odtada smećkasti iscjedak i spotting po nekad čak i od 27 dana. Pratim sa LH ovulacijskim trakicama ciklus, i do sada svi anovulatorni ciklusi. Imam prekrasnu ginekologicu, koja mi je nakon hormonalnih pretraga dijagnosticirala inzulinski PCOS (inzulin povišen, tersosteron na granici, LH i P2 obrnuto proporcijonalni) i predložila terapiju Metforminom, te polaže velike nade u regulaciju ciklusa i metforminsku bebicu! Pijem Aglurab 500 (3x1) već 15 dana, nuspojave se smirile (mučnina i proljev), smršavila sam 1-2 kg, i nadam se da će me ta terapja dovesti do toliko željenog nam anđela!  Ukratko moja priča od 1998. do danas. Malo sam opširna, sorry! Vidjeti ćemo kada će kod mene proraditi... Doktorica mi je rekla da ih pijem 4 mj a onda na pregled i papu, ukoliko nam se pije toga ne dogodi malo čudo!!  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Malo podižem topic, jer ne vrijedi da padne u zaborav! Svim curama sa inzulinskim PCOS ova tema zlata vrijedi jer Metformin je ovdje čudo!   :Heart:

----------


## Isabel

Majice, kako napreduje terapija? ja sam vadila progesteron nakon 2 mjeseca Metfornimina 24 DC, ali je jako niski (nije bilo O). Doc mi je rekla da ne gubim nadu i ne budem obeshrabrena radi toga, jer terapiji ipak treba vremena da sve dovede u red! Ja nastavljam s nadom i ne posustajem...  :Kiss:  
Kako si ti?

----------


## majica555

Isabel ja sam ti sad treci mjesec na terapiji metforminom, nus pojave su se smirile i imam jednu dobru vijest a to je da sam drugu mengu dobila točno nakon 28 dana, a to mi se nikada nije dogodilo jer su mi ciklusi od 40-50 dana tako da sam sretna i ulazem veliku nadu u ovu terapiju.

----------


## visibaba

Isabel, odlicna tema i zlata vrijedne info za nas s PCOS. Citala sam vec dosta po netu o metforminu, ali ova iskustva iz prve ruke zlata vrijede.
Isabel, a i ostale cure, vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ciklusi srede i rezultiraju toliko zeljenim +

----------


## visibaba

Isabel i ostale cure koje ste na metforminu, da li ste promijenile i prehranu? Mislim na smanjenje unosa ugljikohidrata ili cak neka dijeta...?

----------


## majica555

Ja prehranu uopce nisam mijenjala jedem sve sto sam i prije ove terapije samo sta mi se sad neka hrana vise jede, a neka mi se uopce vise ne svida.

----------


## Isabel

Ja isto misam promijenila prehranu, manje unosim šećera u organizam, pazim da ne jedem uza 19-20h, i da imam bar 3 jaka obroa tjekom dana, jer iza obroka moram popiti tabletu. Prvih mjesec dana uzimanja metrofmina mi je bilo jako loše - mučnine, u početku i proljevi, i ništa mi se nije jelo, sva mi se hrana gadila i prilično sam manje jela (jer nisam mogla). U tom sam periodu smršavila 3 kg, što je terapiju super, ali mi je doc. rekla da ne mršavim više, i da pazim jer ponekad terapija može izazvati anoreksiju, tako da nisam na nikakvoj dijeti, nego malo više pazim.  :Love:  Kod mene još terapija nije proradila, jer sam prošli ciklus 24DC vadila progesteron, i bio mi je jako nizak (0,774), što mi je doc. potvrdila, ali i rekla da ne gubim nadu, terapiji treba malo vremena. Ovaj ciklus idem opet vaditi, pa čemo vidjeti ima li napretka. Meni je M jako oskudna, skoro kao spotting i traje po 5-7 dana, jedin što sam primjetila da je malo svjetlija, odn, crvenkastija. To je to za sada... Cure, javljajte se redovito! Uz vas je sve puno lakše! Jućer sam pukla, i zbog th novih nalaza, i nevidljivih rezultata, i izjadala se mužu, plakala na ramenu itd. Baš sam bila jadna i slomljena! Danas mi je malo bolje, i pokušavam dalje podignute glave... A vi mi dajete snage!  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

*Majica555*, zabunom sam ti poslala čestitke za napredak na pdf-u "Metode kod PCOS-a, jer sam zaboravila da pišem istovremeno nna dvije teme...   :Embarassed:   :Love:

----------


## gogapo

Ja također imam PCOS, evo već sam drugi mesec na metforminu. Pijem SIOFOR 500, 3*1. U početku mi je baš bilo muka i proljev, ali sad je ok. Prošli mesec sam dobila M sa pet dana zakašnjenja, a kod mene zaista nema pravila. Mislim da nemam problema sa šećerom, a dr mi je ovo prepisala. Pošto sam o metforminu informisana putem foruma ja sam odmah prihvatila. Ovo su mi rezultati OGTT testa koji sam letos radila:
Glukoza - 4.5 (4.2-6.4) 
Glukoza 60min - 7.3 
Glukoza 120min - 4.0 
Glukoza 180min - 1.9
Imam i veliki višak kilograma (20   :Embarassed:  ) i pojačanu maljavost.
Od srca se nadam da će nam taj metformin skratiti muke i doneti  :Saint:

----------


## visibaba

> Cure, javljajte se redovito! Uz vas je sve puno lakše! Jućer sam pukla, i zbog th novih nalaza, i nevidljivih rezultata, i izjadala se mužu, plakala na ramenu itd. Baš sam bila jadna i slomljena! Danas mi je malo bolje, i pokušavam dalje podignute glave... A vi mi dajete snage!


i mi smo ovaj vikend imali plakanje na ramenu.
ah, kaj ces, dodju i takvi dani, pa obrises suze, skupis snagu i ides dalje...  
drz'te se cure  :Love:

----------


## majica555

Cure da li je netko uspio prirodno zatruditi uz terapiju metforminom, please javite se da ne gubim nadu?

----------


## Sunshinee

evo i ja sam na metforminu (Gluformin) 4-5 mjeseci, iako mi je OGTT skroz normalan. prvih 10-14 dana mi je bilo ocajno, poslije mi se organizam valjda privikao na njih i sada ih odlicno podnosim.
ciklusi su mi se skroz regulirali, prije sam imala menzes 2 do max 3 puta godisnje, a sada su svakih 35-40 dana. neznam jos da li dolazi do ovulacija, to sada istrazujemo.

----------


## Isabel

*Majica555*, odgovor je *DA*! Imaš na www.mameibebe.biz.hr na pdf-u  Neplodnost i ginekološki problemi, temu "ima li tko ovdje sa PCOS" FRANIKU-jednu ponosnu mamu  2 "metforminske" bebe, i FANI-veselu trudnicu koja samo što nije rodila! Na tom topicu vlada neopisiva pozitiva, prekrasne priče, divna podrška, inspiracija i snaga za dalje! Trenutno ti je to obavezno štivo!!!
Još si ti Majice555, što čekaš!? Brzo na spomenuti topic. Imaš što čitati, čeka te 4-5 strana...  :Love:

----------


## samba

Ja sam jako loše reagirala na metformin, gubila sam vid na jednom oku i imala sam užasne glavobolje i jako mi je bilo mučno, pa sam morala prekinuti pijenje. Jel netko imao slične nuspojave?

----------


## Isabel

Ja sam imala lagane mučnine, i malo rezistenciju od hrane, ali sve je to prošlo nako prva 3-4 tjedna. Nikoga još nisam čula da je imao takve nuspojave. Baš mi je žao.   :Love:  Ali u potpisu vidim si ipak došla do jednog anđelića... :Saint:

----------


## samba

Da i to treći mjesec pokušavanja. Samo se nada da će tako bit i sa drugom bebom!

----------


## Isabel

I ja Samba, držim fige!!!  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Da malo osvježim i ovaj topic o metforminu, *za Bugu*!
 :Love:

----------


## duga76

I ja pijem metformin (siofor 850) i to 2 tablete dnevno.Razlog uzimanja tableta je hiperstimulacija u postupku vantelesne oplodnje.
Radila sam OGTT test
 glukoza =4,8
nakon 75 g glukoze i 120 min=6,11
insulin <2 a donja vrednost je valjda 6
Pijem ih 2,5 nedelje.Prva dva dana su mi bila najgora,ali je sad sve ok.Uzimam ih u sred obroka i izbegavam slatkise.

----------


## kikic

Ja sam u svom 3. ICSI postupku ostala trudna, nakon 2 hiperstimulacije i spontanog u prvom postupku. 3 mj sam pila Gluformin prije ovog 3. ICSI ja
(i u toku postupka te do 12. tjedna po naputku dr. Poljaka iz pol. Cito)  
E sad da li je o baš zbog njega ne znam budući da ja nisam imala povišeni inzulin ali imam policistične jajnike a postupak je prošao super, jer su mi moje mrvice prvi put vraćene odmah a ne kao u prethodnim postupcima kad mi ET nije mogao biti odmah zbog hiperstim.

----------


## duga76

Kikic imam par pitanja za tebe:
Kako ti se manifestovala hiperstimulacija?
Bolovi?Nadutost?Visok hormon?

----------


## kikic

> Kikic imam par pitanja za tebe:
> Kako ti se manifestovala hiperstimulacija?
> Bolovi?Nadutost?Visok hormon?


Osjećala sam se dosta loše, imala sam bolove u cijelom abdomenu a pogotovo jake u području želuca, elektroliti u krvi su mi se poremetili, leukociti su bili povišeni, stomak se naduo, u prvom postupku mi je počelo ometati disanje, hvatala sam zrak. Jajnici su bili ogromni, pomogle su infuzije  i strogo mirovanje.

----------


## duga76

Je li vas nekad bolelo od metmorfina stomak i to u predelu pankreasa,gusterace?Mene bas nesto u tom predelu jako boli.Kako utice metformin na ciklus?

----------


## Jim

Rode,da li je koja uzimala metformin a da nema problema s težinom ni sa inzulinom?Da li ga može prepisati liječnik opće prakse?Moj gin meni ne želi prepisati.

----------


## Charlie

*Jim* to bi ti ako procijeni da je potrebno trebao propisati ginekolog specijalist koji se bavi MPO. Poslušaj Inu što ti je rekla na drugoj temi   :Love:

----------


## snjeska_

Baš mi je drago da sam naletjela na ovaj topic, jer sam ja na Glucophage-ima već nekih 6 mjeseci, i još uvijek imam nuspojave od njega... Inače također imam dijagnosticiran PCOS, i uopće nemam cikluse, eventualno jednom godišnje dobijem svoju prirodnu menstruaciju...  :Sad: 
Što se tiče mojih nuspojava, još uvijek imam mučnine, ponekad se vrati i proljev, glavobolje... I pijem ih uz obrok ili odmah potom, ali ništa ne pomaže. Pijem 3 kom. dnevno po 850 mg i često se, kao što sam već negdje napisala, osjećam kao hodajući mrtvac uz tu terapiju. Ali moja upornost je veća od nuspojava, pa da vidimo tko će prije odustati!   :Laughing:  

Jedino što je dobro ispalo iz svega, što je i jako bitno, da sam smršavila 11 kg zahvaljujući toj terapiji, ali ciklusi mi se nisu regulirali.

----------


## Jim

Cure,može li mi tko pomoći.Borim se sa pcos od puberteta, dakle neredovite M i anovulatorni ciklusi.Probala sam s klomifenom,ovulacije je bilo ali od bebe ništa.Sada sam vadila krv da se vidi da li imam problema s inzulinom.Prije nego što sam popila onu tekućinu u lab- inzulin 7,pola sata od kad sam popila- inzulin 8, još pola sata- inzulin 7, a nakon sat vremena- inzulin 5,8.Znači li to da nemam povišen šećer u krvi?
Šta se dogodi ako se uzima metformin kada se nema povišen šećer?

----------


## Superman

Draga Jim!
Ti si vjerojatno radila OGTT (oral glucose tolerance test), znači mjerena je razina glukoze u krvi. Kod mene je OGTT uredan, također sam imala anovulatorne cikluse i jajnike nalik na PCO. Navodno OGTT nije dovoljno precizan i za dokazivanje inzulinske rezistencije trebalo bi provesti puno složenije (i skuplje testove). Ja uzimam metformin (Glucophage) 3 x 500 mg (iza svakog obroka) od 7. mjeseca 2007. godine i mogu ti reći da su kod mene krenule ovulacije iz ciklusa u ciklus, ja sam prezadovoljna! Na žalost, još ništa od trudnoće, ali ja se nadam...
Tako da mislim da bez straha možeš, naravno, uz liječničku preporuku, početi s metforminom! Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## ZO

i ja sam metforminka, pijem isto kao superman, ciklusi puno redovitiji i više ovulacija nego prije, šećer ok....ništa ti se neće dogodit ako ti je šećer uredan, a na metforminu si...sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Jim

Rode,pomozite.Imam PCOS (anovulatorni ciklusi,neredovite menstruacije...), radila sam OGTT i inzulin mi je 5,7 (dakle povišen)ali moja dr mi uporno ne želi prepisati metformin,kaže da šećer nije strašno povišen. Ja bi željela pokušati s metforminom,ne mogu ništa izgubiti a ona neda.Bojim se uzimati na svoju ruku.Šta da radim?

----------


## ZO

> *Jim* to bi ti ako procijeni da je potrebno trebao propisati ginekolog specijalist koji se bavi MPO. Poslušaj Inu što ti je rekla na drugoj temi


ponavljam ovo što ti je Charlie napisala...dr opće prakse ti sigurno neće napisati Glucophage kao ni socijalni ginekolog osim ako je upućen i bavi se nekim problemima vezanim uz neplodnost

----------


## Superman

Jim, na OGGT-u se mjeri koncentracija glukoze, a ne inzulina. Rezultat testa ovisi o početnom mjerenju glukoze u krvi (prije nego popiješ otopinu) i mjerenju neko vrijeme iza popijene otopine (u mom slučaju to je bilo 2 h). Dojavi obje vrijednosti pa ćemo vidjeti...
Kod mene je OGTT uredan i moja soc. gin. mi nije htjela dati metformin (malo sam se informirala o svemu pa sam pitala) tvrdeći da mi to ne treba... Na svu sreću, čim sam došla kod MPO specijaliste, on je odmah predložio upravo metformin.
Dakle, ako si još uvijek kod soc. ginekologa, predlažem da hitno potražiš specijalistu za liječenje neplodnosti!
Puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## a72

Mozda ce nekom znaciti, moja rodjaka ( u Kanadi je ) ima hormonalni poremecaj jos iz djetinjstva (bila je jako debelo dijete, sad je kao top model ,uz puno vjezbi i odricanja! ). Kad se udala i pozeljela bebu vidjela je da ne ide , od prije je znala da ima PCOS, i odmah su je stavili na terapiju metforminom,i rekli da je stanje tako lose da mora roditi do 25-tad je imala 22, jer su joj kasnije sanse jako male. Taj isti mjesec,samo 1mj. na met-u i bingo! Kad je bebac imao 1god, opet su joj ukljucili met. i odmah je zatrudnila i sad ima i princezu staru 3 mj. :D  Rekli su joj da je razlog za takav uspjeh njena mladost i da kasnije sa takvim hormonima  ne bi imala puno sansi! Sretno svima!!!

----------


## lilium

Slucajno sam naletila na ovo, pa sam malo istrazila - za vas koje ste duze na terapiji, a za svaki slucaj ako vam ovo vasi doktori nisu rekli, dobro bi bilo obratiti paznju:
*Oni koji koriste Glucophage su skloniji manjku B12*
Na vise mjesta kazu da postoji evidencija da se vitamin B12 ne apsorbira dobro u do 30% ljudi koji stalno koriste Glucophage. Prema nekim studijama nedovoljn absorpcija B12 iz crijeva  uzrokovana je promjenom u metabolizmu kalcija. Nakon 3 mjeseca na Glucophagu grupa je pokazala smanjenu razinu B12 u serumu za vise od 25%. U isto vrijeme absorpcija B12 je smanjena za 36%. Dobra vijest je da dnevno konzumiranje kalcijum karbonata od 1,2g djelomično popravlja absorpciju B12 za oko 27%. Istraživači su rekli da Glucophage izgleda djeluje i kao kalcijum blocker i osobe koje ga koriste bi trebale uzimati dodatke kalcija, posebno ako redovno ne konzumiraju mlijeko i mliječne proizvode. Pacijenti na Glucophagu bi također trebali provjeravati deficit vitamina B12.

Inace deficit B12 moze dovesti do anemije, povisenog homocisteina (sto moze dovesti do problema s krvozilnim sustavom, a navodi se i kao jedan od mogucih uzroka za pobacaje) i drugih problema

Izvori:  
http://www.diabeteshealth.com/read/2001/03/01/2162.html
http://lpi.oregonstate.edu/infocente...ns/vitaminB12/

----------


## ZO

ja sam metforminka već duže vrijeme, hvala na ovoj informaciji......  :Love:  
uzimam folic plus, tu ima kalcija što se tiče tog dijela......
...ali ne uzimam ništa drugo.....kaj se taj B12 može uzimati samo tako zasebno, jel dobra kombinacija s još nečim, jel može štetiti ako ga ima previše ili nešto.....ili se jednostavno može uzimati, pa da se spriječe eventualni problemi.....

----------


## lilium

Zo,

za pocetak mislim da bi bilo jako dobro prvo provjeriti razinu B12 iz krvi; koliko znam tu pretragu rade Rebro, Vinogradska a moze se obaviti i u Brayeru. Mozda tebi vece doze dodatnog B12 nisu potrebne jer kalcij cini svoje (iako su preporuke cim se dodatno uzima folna da bi uz nju trebao ici i B12 i B6 - i to: folne 400mcg, B12 6mcg i B6 2mg). Drugi test koji postoji je odrediti razinu homocisteina, no buduci da uzimas folnu kiselinu taj test ne bi dao relevantne rezultate (jer i folna spusta homocistein).

Ukoliko se dokaze da imas manjak B12 vezano uz terapiju metforminu sam nasla slijedece:  Vitamin B12 deficiency is associated with metformin treatment, and can result in raised plasma homocysteine, a well established cardiovascular risk factor. The mechanism of vitamin B12 deficiency in these patients is not well defined, but has been linked to relative hypocalcaemia. The question of oral B12 replacement has been raised, and studies have shown that oral replacement with high doses (1000- 2000mcg/day) may be necessary for normalisation of B12 and homocysteine levels. While this has not been directly assessed for diabetics with metformin-induced B12 deficiency, we would recommend a trial of replacement with high dose oral cyanocobalamin, with calcium replacement if appropriate. Patients in whom this treatment strategy fails should be treated with standard intramuscular hydroxycobalamin replacement as for pernicious anaemia.

Izvor: http://www.rila.co.uk:80/site/module...d=4847&iid=397

Oni kazu doze do cak 1000 do 2000 mcg/danu cyanocobalamina oralno - to je jako jako puno, npr. Marilyin Glenvile u knjizi Povecajte svoju plodnost spominje 50mcg po danu; Lynus Pauling institut spominje 6-30mcg dnevno za osobe starije od 50, vegetarijance i zene koje planiraju trudnocu, a za populaciju na lijekovima koji intrerferiraju s apsorpcijom B12 (kao sto je metformin) kazu moze i vise (za anemiju uzrokovanu losom apsorpcijom B12  spominju dozu od 1000mcg oralno iz koje onda organizam upije 10mcg).
 :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

draga lilium svašta ti meni ovdje napisala   :Love:  hvala   :Heart:  
znači, B12 bi se mogao pojaviti kao problem.....mislim da ću do Breyera to iskontrolirat...neću još razmišljat što ću ako ne valja.....nadam se da je stanje dobro......  :Kiss:

----------


## ZO

eto ja prekontrolirala vitamin B12 u krvi - hvala ti lilium još jednom na upozorenju!
nalaz je 285 ( referentni interval je od 145-637 ) tako da pretpostavljam da je taj dio onda u redu, vjerojatno kalcij čini svoje s obzirom da ga uzimam,
usput sam napravila TSH koji me sad mrvicu više zabrinuo, ali o tome na drugoj temi
lilium   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## black_lady

Pozdrav svim PCOS-imalicama i drugima

Dijagnosticiran mi je PCOS, menstruacija prirodna mi je 1-2 puta godišnje. 

Pijem Aglurab 2x1 već 3 mjeseca, u prvom mjesecu očekivana menstruacija mi je izostala. Dobila samo pod Dabrostonima. Taj ciklus pila i Klomifen, 1x1, ništa se nije dogodilo. 
2. ciklus opet Dabroston i Klomifen 1x2 - opet ni pomaka. 
Sad pijem Dabroston po treći put, Klomifen ću za koji dan piti 2+1, ali se bojim da neće biti rezultata kad tako slabo inače reagiram. 

Molim vas, ako imate sličnih iskustva da mi javite. 

Također, gin. kaže ako treći ciklus Klomifena ne uspije da bi trebalo ići na laparoskopiju (driling) jajnika. 

Btw. mm je sve ok, pokušavamo već par godina, ali do sad sam pila samo Diane (užas, najgore što mi se moglo dogoditi) i Dabrostone 

Što se tiče nuspojava na Aglurab: prvi mjesec konstantna nadutost i žgaravica, proljev, vjetrovi, nedefinirane mučnine - nejednake jačine (nekad gotovo neizdržive). Miris hrane mi se gadio također. Loše raspoloženje kao šećer na kraju  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Sad je dobro šta se tiče Agluraba. Zato sad dok pijem Klomifen dobijem barem dva kila, naduta sam kao balon i nekako malaksala.

Ima li netko sličnih iskustava?

----------


## lilium

ZO, dobro za B12! 

black_lady, nadam se da ce ti se netko sa slicnim iskustvom javiti

sretno cure   :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

Meni je endokrinologica dala Glucophage, rekla je da idemo s originalom, pa kud puklo.

Od nuspojava sam imala samo proljev. Ali ako popijem tabletu nakon dobrog obroka, onda je sve u redu.

Moram reći da su moji ciklusi uglavnom bili uredni, ali opet od 27 - 40 dana, u prosjeku 33 dana.

Prošli mjesec sam sama na svoju ruku u ljekarni kupila Glucophage i počela ga piti, pa sam prestala prije odlaska na more i nastavila nakon mora uz blagoslov endokrinologice i evo, posljednji ciklus je trajao točno 28 dana.

Znam da je to rano za bilo kakve zaključke, ali mene veseli.

Hvala za info o B12. Sad ću uz omega3 redovito uzimati i pivski kvasac.

----------


## BlaBla123

Bok,
2 god pokusavamo.Hormoni ok,laparo histero ok.MM operisao varikokelu i sad je normospermia uz Larginin.PRL  nekad malo iznad granice al zato koristim Bromergon pol godine i ok je.Stitnjaca ok.2 put klomifen.Folikulometrije ok.
Inace prije 3 god mi je dijagnosticiraa"Ostecena tolerancija glukoze", sto znaci secer ujutro oko 6 nakon jela 6-10.Uz savjesno ponasanje to drzim ok jer mi je HbA1c 5.6.
Niti moj internista niti gin ne smatraju da ta dijagnoza imalo utice na zacece.
Vasa iskustva.

----------


## vlatkapeno

meni su 2004 dojagnosticirali PCOS ciklusi bez ovilacija uz to povišeni inzulkin . Dobila terapiju Gluforminom /metfornim / , 2 x850 mg , lijek sam dobro podnosila čak i za vrijeme trudnoće . Nakon poroda doza metformina mi je povišena na 2x100 mg do daljnjega . 
Uz metformin prepisanama mi je diabetička djeta koje se pokušavam što više pridržavati . 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## mromi30

draga isabel ja sam bila na terapiji metforminom (aglurab 850) prije dvije godine po preporuci ginekologa,bez da su mi prije rađeni testovi na glukozu...naravno imam policistične jajnike od moje 18 god. i od 22 se borim s neplodnošću(otad sam u braku).

pila sam ga nekih osam mjeseci uz užasne nuspojave(proljev,mučnine...).
s vremenom se nisu stabilizirale niti nuspojave niti ciklusi..

mene su do našeg   :Saint:  doveli prirodni lijekovi(čajevi,kreme na bazi trava),o tome sam pisala kad sam ugledala + na testu.

ja ti od    :Heart:   želim da ti ova terapija bude uspješna i da što prije dođeš do svog   :Saint:  ,eto ja nisam imala baš bajna iskustva s njom,al nemamo svi istiu reakciju na neke stvari i sve je to individualno.
ja sam čula za nekoliko pozitivnih iskustava s ovom terapijom i nadam se da ćeš i ti podići tu statistiku....  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej, evo mene,imam PCOS i anovulaciju...Prošla sam laparoskopiju,prohodnost jajovoda(prohodni su),Klomifen,spermiogram super...Ali još ništa od bebe (radimo na bebi 4 godine) OGTT normalan,ali mi je gin. sada prepisala Glucophage 500 mg 3x1 kroz tri mjeseca...Zanima me dali je koja od vas uspijela zanijeti pod njim? Meni je gin. rekla ako u tri mjeseca ne bude ništa da idem za Zg.

----------


## edinas

I ja imam PCOS.  Prije 6 mjeseci sam koristila cajeve od Travarke Danici .  U zadnja 3 mjeseca M mi je bila na vrijeme ali opet ovaj mjesec kasni vec 3 dana znam da nisam trudna jer MM ima azoospermiju.

----------


## fatamorgana

od danas sam i ja na Gluforminu. Pijem 3 puta dnevno po pola grama. Kada bih trebala nešto osjetiti??

----------


## Pinky

ako ne rigas i istovremeno imas proljev, pa tako mjesec dana, nista se ne brini   :Kiss:  
ne znam sta mislis da ces osjetiti?
ja sam imala samo preruzne nuspojave mjesec dana, a nakon toga nikad nista nisam osjetila. hormoni se trunku izbalansirali, ni gram nisam smrsala i to je to.....
p.s. jos uvijek ga pijem, 850g uz rucak

----------


## fatamorgana

tek sam sinoć popila pola tablete i jutros poslije doručka. Imala sam proljev, i nije mi muka, samo malčice imam kiselinu.

----------


## necija mama

Da se priključim...
LH i FSh katastrofa pravi 3:1. Inzulin i OGTT ok
Bez Dabrostona ne reagiram
Na 1 klomifen ne regiram
Na dozu 2+1 dobila sam jednom 1 foliklu i drugi put 2 folikula
Koliko sam shvatila metformin je kod PCOSa vezanog za inzulin, ali bilo je slučajeva da pomaže i i kod PCOSa koji nije u vezi s inzulinom.
Nije mi ga još nitko ni spomenuo, a bila sam valjda kod 10 doktora, pa pretpostavljam da mi ga s razlogom nisu spomenuli...

----------


## fatamorgana

Zamisli moju situaciju, 10 godina lutam po ginekolozima, endokrinolozima i neki kažu jeste PCOS neki kažu nije, dok konačno nisam naišla na jednu divnu doktoricu koja je po prvi put od svih doktora do sada kod kojih sam bila, dala uputnicu za kompletne pretrage i odmah, čim me je vidjela, rekla je da je kod mene u pitanju insulinska rezistencija i da zbog toga imam PCOS. Što se na kraju i ispostavilo tačnim, naravno, na osnovu nalaza. Da li si gojazna?

----------


## necija mama

fatamorgana mršava sam, na što mi je dr. Tomić rekao da bi trebala imati 150 kg kakve nalaze imam...
inače moj prvi gin je meni odmah skužio PCOS i prati me moja dijagnoza oduvijek (nažalost on je sad u mirovini)
mene ustvari zabrinjava činjenica da prije nego što sam odlučila imati dijete su me šopali dianama, yasmin i u pauzama dabrostonima kao da su čekali da se odlučim imati dijete s pretpostavkom da su moj problem riješili i to je to. Što kad rodim i imam svoje dijete?
Ni jedan doktor mi nije rekao što poslije...
Nemam želju piti sve te silne tablete do kraja života, a sve mi se više čini da ću završiti baš tako...
Baš sam optimist

----------


## fatamorgana

ne znam draga šta bih ti rekla. Meni nisu nikad ništa dali da pijem osim sada. Uvijek su mi govorili moraaaš smršat i kad smršaš sve će se popraviti.

----------


## BlaBla123

Pozdrav,
Sta su vama dr rekli za Siofor u periodu prije / za vrijeme trudnoce?

Na ovom sajtu kaze se da je zabranjen u trudnoc:

http://www.drugs-pro.com/diabetes/siofor.html

----------


## Blekonja

bok svima i ja sam na terapiji metforminom već dobrih godinu i pol dana, ja imam samo pozitivna iskustva (iako bebe još nema, nažalost   :Sad:  ), ali što se tiče mojih ciklusa oni su stvarno redoviti (kuc, kuc da se ne ureknem) i što je najvažnije, doduše nisam još provjeravala, ali po sluzi mislim da imam i ovulacije što je kod mene prije bilo 0-bodova. Imam hiperinzulinemiju (inzulinska rezistencija) sve zbog PCOS-a, ali i nekih problema sa šećerom..... 
pijem 2X1 Siofor 500, a ponedjeljak idem na kontrolu (baš sam jučer radila produljeni OGTT sa IRI-čekam rezultate) pa ćemo vidjeti što je na stvari..... 


uglavnom što se tiče mog PCOS-a i metformina ja mislim da meni pomaže....i da ono _jako važno_ bila sam pretila imala 81 kg sada sam uz metformin, dijetu i šetnje uspjela skinuti 13 kg, trebala bi bar još 5-6, uglavnom ja sam ZADOVOLJNA. 

a što se tiče štetnosti Siofora prije/za vrijeme trudnoće u pon. ću pitati mog endokrinologa šta on misli..javit ću vam...  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

e i da imala sam užasne nuspojave, proljev, mučnine, glavobolje (čitaj klasične migrene), ali sve je prošlo hvala Bogu.   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Ljubica

Cure podizem malo ovu temu.

Danas po prvi put u toku cackanja po forumu sam naisla na ovu temu terapiju Metforminom kod PCO.
I ja sam jedan od slucajeva PCO i vec tri godine pokusavamo doci do trudnoce al nam ne ide. Naime nikada me niko od ljekara ginekologa nije poslao na testiranja da vidimo uzrok mog PCO. JA bih pocetkom decembra trebala ici na drugu inseminaciju sa istom terapijom kao u potpisu. 
S obzirom da u mojoj familiji ima clanova koji boluju od povisenog secera u krvi mene zanima dali je uredu da mojoj MPO dr. predlozim da uradimo testiranja na inzulinsku osjetljivost? 
Nekako mi neprijatno  da ja njoj sugerisem sta da radimo a ona mi ni ta testiranja na inzulin ni hormone stitne zlijezde za sada nije spominjala. 
Prije dvije godine sam radila polne hormone i svi su mi u granicama normale i po njima se nebi reklo da imam PCO ali po maljavosti i izgledu mojih jajnika na UZV dijagnoza je PCO i to jos od moje 20-te godine.

Pored toga zanima me dali se u toku terapije metforminom moze ici u blaze stimulacije za sazrijevanje JS u folikulima ili to ne ide u kombinaciji zajedno?

----------


## fatamorgana

> Cure podizem malo ovu temu.
> 
> Danas po prvi put u toku cackanja po forumu sam naisla na ovu temu terapiju Metforminom kod PCO.
> I ja sam jedan od slucajeva PCO i vec tri godine pokusavamo doci do trudnoce al nam ne ide. Naime nikada me niko od ljekara ginekologa nije poslao na testiranja da vidimo uzrok mog PCO. JA bih pocetkom decembra trebala ici na drugu inseminaciju sa istom terapijom kao u potpisu. 
> S obzirom da u mojoj familiji ima clanova koji boluju od povisenog secera u krvi mene zanima dali je uredu da mojoj MPO dr. predlozim da uradimo testiranja na inzulinsku osjetljivost? 
> Nekako mi neprijatno  da ja njoj sugerisem sta da radimo a ona mi ni ta testiranja na inzulin ni hormone stitne zlijezde za sada nije spominjala. 
> Prije dvije godine sam radila polne hormone i svi su mi u granicama normale i po njima se nebi reklo da imam PCO ali po maljavosti i izgledu mojih jajnika na UZV dijagnoza je PCO i to jos od moje 20-te godine.
> 
> Pored toga zanima me dali se u toku terapije metforminom moze ici u blaze stimulacije za sazrijevanje JS u folikulima ili to ne ide u kombinaciji zajedno?




Ljubice, tvoje stanje je identično mome stanju. I kod mene su svi hormoni ok, ali jajnici su policistični i baš sam maljava i gojazna naravno. Moj prijedlog je da odeš kod endokrinologa koji je naravno jako dobar i da porazgovaraš detaljno. Ja sam nakon 10 godina obilaženja ginekologa, konačno slučajno po preporuci naišla na doktoricu koja me je uputila na vađenje nalaza i ne samo polnih hormona nego i još mnogo mnogo drugih. Čim me je prvi put vidjela (rekla je da zavrnem maicu i pogledala mi stomak, maljavost i strije) rekla je da je 99% u mom slučaju insulinska rezistencija i da su moji jajnici zbog toga policistični. Naravno pitala je da li iko u porodici ima dijabetes i slično. 
Uglavnom, insistiraj na OGTT nalazu i svim ostalim pretragama da bi se provjerilo da li imaš insulinsku rezistenciju.   :Kiss:

----------


## fatamorgana

.... i da, zaboravih reći da je bila u pravu. Nalazi su pokazali da imam taj metabolički poremećaj tj. insulinsku rezistenciju i dala mi terapiju Gluforminom 3x1/2 tablete od 1gr. Vidjet ćemo rezultate.

----------


## Ljubica

Hvala Fatamorgana
U pravu si i za maljavost i za strije a i kilazu.
Moracu u subotu porazgovarati sa mojom MPO dr. o tome.
A jesi dobila kakvu terapiju kao npr. Metformin?

----------


## Ljubica

Pisale smo u isto vrijeme pa sad vidim da si mi vec dala odgoor vezano za terapiju

----------


## kika83

Ja sam prije 2g pila Metformin par mjeseci ali ništa od toga. I dalje se borim s cistama, neredovitim ciklusima, bez ovulacija tako da meni to ništa nije pomoglo, ali da sam ih teško podnosila o to jesam  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Blekonja

evo da javim bila sam i u endokrinologa i u mog MPO-ovca rečeno mi je da se *metformin prestaje uzimati ako ostanem trudna* (u mom slučaju Siofor),a MPO-ovac mi je pregledao jajnike i rekao (i napisao na nalazu) da su moji jajnici "uredne veličine i praktički morfološki u gr. normale"  :D  :D .....sad je li tome kumovao metformin nitko ne zna sigurno, ja sam mu rekla i da mislim da po sluzi imam i ovulacije on je rekao da je moguće i da je to dobro, a da mi je mužev spermiogram uredan da bi možda i prirodno mogla ostati trudna (napominjem da se nisam testirala LH trakicama).....pošto smo dogovorili da prikupim nalaze pa da dođem za dogovor za postupak nisam pitala da li kroz postupak prekidam sa Sioforom, ali ću ga pitati   :Smile:  
 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Blekonja

malo sam zbrčkano pisala, južina je   :Embarassed:  ne zamjerite mi!!!

----------


## Ljubica

Cure a dali vam neko u familiji boluje od secera u krvi tj.dijabetesa ?

----------


## Blekonja

meni je dida imao nešto lagano povišen, a stricu je dijagnosticiran tek prije 1,5-2 godine..... čini mi se tako, a je li ga imao i  prije ne znam mislim da ne (ima oko 56-57 godina)

----------


## Pinky

> Pored toga zanima me dali se u toku terapije metforminom moze ici u blaze stimulacije za sazrijevanje JS u folikulima ili to ne ide u kombinaciji zajedno?


ja pijem gluformin i bila sam u 5. mjesecu na stimuliranom ivf - 25 decapeptyla, 32 gonala, 8 menopura, plus prije toga klomifenski i femarski ciklusi, tako da nema problema. i dalje pijes metformin sve dok dr ne kaze da prestanes

----------


## fatamorgana

u mojoj porodici moj otac ima dijabetes tip II i njegova mama tj. moja nana je imala dijabetes također, a i njegov otac tj. moj dedo je imao također dijabetes. Ja sam povukla na njih i temperament i konstituciju. Što se tiče metforminske terapije, sa njom se komotno ide u postupke. Uglavnom se ide na to da se poslije trudnoće prestane piti jer se taj poremećaj tada sam reguliše uglavnom. Meni je moja doktorica rekla da ga pijem do porođaja.

----------


## fatamorgana

tj. dok ne ostanem trudna i ne rodim.  :Razz:

----------


## Ljubica

Evo da se i ja javim. Bila sam jutros kod moje dr. na konsultacijama.
Pitala sam je za inzulinsku rezistenciju i povezanost eventualne nasljedne secerne bolesti.tj dijabetesa i rekla mi je da je to moguce ali da se to uglavnom manifestuje prekomjernom debljinom. S obzirom da ja nisam nesto previse debela tj. svega nekih 5-8 kilograma imam viska ona nemisli da jos uvjek trebamo to provjeravati jer se to kontrolise kod zena starijih od 40g. Pored toga rekla mi je i ako ima neka manja doza povecanog secera u krvi za sada mi savjetuje da to regulisem ishranom.tj da sto vise izbacim slatkise i da se sto vise krecem. Pored toga mogla bih i uzeti da pijem Gluformin da to malo regulisem ali onda narednih 3-4 mjeseca nebih isla na inseminacije uz stimulaciju. Posto ja za sada imam dogovoreno da idem od sledeceg ciklusa na drugu inseminaciju uz terapiju klomifen+menopur ipak cu za sada sacekati da to prodje i nadati se uspjehu.

Pored toga rekla mi je da je uspjesnost inseminacije u prvom pokusaju 10-15%, drugi pokusaj uspjesnost je do 50% a treci pokusaj do 70% i tako ostaje do 5 puta. Poslije pete inseminacije mogucnost zaceca tim putem pada ponovo do 10-15%.

Za sada toliko, sorry sto sam bila malo opsirna.

Nadam da cemo u ovoj novoj inseminaciji uspjeti dobiti jednog malog   :Saint:

----------


## Pinky

ljubice ja se nadam da ce slijedeci aih biti bingo   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, potrebno mi je vase strucno misljenje jer nisam danas uspjela dobiti moju endokrinologicu. Da li trebam prestat sa Siofrom jer sam trudna? MPO dr koji mi je radio ET mi je rekao da pretsanem ako budem trudna.

----------


## zedra

koliko znam, metformin treba nastaviti i u trudnoći, bar do 16. tjedna...
ali najbolje da se posavjetuješ sa endokrinologom...

----------


## fatamorgana

Zedra hvala na brzom odgovoru i na pp  :Heart: 
Čim je test pokazao plus ja sam prestala sa Sioforom dok ne budem na čisto skroz da li ga uzimati ili ne. Moja endokrinologica mi je prepisala da ga pijem 3x500mg, dok mi je dr prilikom embriotransfera lijepo rekao da je ta doza za mene previse i da mi vise ne moze pomoci i da smanjim na 2x500 i ako bude trudnoca da osmah prestanem sa istim.

Zbunjena sam  :Sad:

----------


## zedra

Ftamarogana, standardna doza za PCOS je 2x850 mg...naravno, tko nema nuspojave...
i metformin je uvije bolje davati u 2 doze, nego u tri jer on djeluje na GUK natašte a ne postprandijalni (nakon jela)...
iz više izvora sam cula da ga treba nastaviti i u trudnoći jer je korist veća od eventualne štete (gestacijski dijabetes sa svim rizicima koje nosi je poželjno izbjeći),
naravno izbalansirana prehrana je glavna...
a jedina sporna stvar je što lijek nije do kraja ispitan u trudnoći, pa se proizvođac ograđuje na taj nacin..
jA ga uzimam godinu dana 2x850...i ne planiram prestati u trudnoći, bar sada tako mislim...

----------


## fatamorgana

Zedra, hvala velika na pomoci oko svega ovoga. Kada sam malo bolje pregledala dokumentaciju vidjela sam da mi je dr. napisao da smanjim dozu sa 3x500mg na 2x500mg i da nastavim sa istom do 11 tjedna trudnoce. Nadam se da nisam naskodila mrvici/cama time sto ga nisam nikako uzimala dva dana. Sada imam malu dilemu, iako sam na uputstvu za upotrebu procitala da se treba uzimati ujutro i navecer (ja ga uzimam u toku obroka), kada da ga uzimam dva puta dnevno jel kao sto pise u uputstvu za upotrebu ili da ga uzimam tokom rucka i vecere?
Pliz Zedra prosvijetli me (moja endokrinologic se i dalje ne javlja na mob)

----------


## zedra

uzimaj ujutro i navecer...a uzima se uz obrok jer smanjuje nuspojave sa strane probavnog trakta...
i sugurno nisi nimalo naštetila mrvici, ne skeriraj se

----------


## fatamorgana

> uzimaj ujutro i navecer...a uzima se uz obrok jer smanjuje nuspojave sa strane probavnog trakta...
> i sugurno nisi nimalo naštetila mrvici, ne skeriraj se


Hvala Zedra puno, evo sada tragam za onim jelovnikom na VV stranici

----------


## fatamorgana

Bila sam danas kod moje endokrinologice i rekla mi je da ni sluöajno ne prestajem sa Sioforom, da bi to bilo pogubeljno za moju trudnocu. Rekla je da narednih 10 dana uzimam 2x500mg i da poslije smanjim na 3x250mg i rekla je da cemo tako nastaviti do daljnjeg, najvjerovatnije do pocetka treceg tromjesecja. Rekla mi je da je dokazano kako Metformin nije stetan u trudnoci i da su to mnoge studije dokazale i da je u mom slucaju najvjerovatnije bio glavni cimbenik koji je omogucio trudnocu. Rekla je da je imala jako puno trudnoca koje su uredno zavrsile porodom, a mamice su bile na metforminu u trudnoci.

----------


## jaca28

pozdrav svima,
 ja sam nova na forumu i molim vas za odgovor. Naime, vec cetiri godine pokusavam zatrudniti ali zbog PCO to mi ne uspijeva.Treba da pocnem s Siofor tabletama 2x1 i moje pitanje je: kad se javljuju nuspojave (konkretno proljev) da li odmah cim popijem tabletu ili sat,dva ,tri poslije.Vasi odgovori i iskustva bi mi mnogo pomogla s obzirom da kad sam na popslu ne mogu napustit radno mjesto kad god zatreba......

----------


## fatamorgana

Jaca, ja mislim da je najbolji pristup k tome da uopce ne razmisljas o nuspojavama, Iz tvog posta se vidi da si se opteretila time, a nisi ih jos pocela ni piti. Ne brini, nisu to sad neke nuspojave. Ja ih uopce nisam niti imala, a pila sam Gluformin koji, navodno, izaziva najvece nuspojave. Bitno je u glavi kliknut da ce ti taj lijek pomoci i da nemas alzernativu

----------


## zedra

jaca, draga, Siofor ima najmanje nuspojava, posebno proljeva.
kao drugo, ja nikada nisam dobila proljev, a pijm ga godinu dana...
kao treće, uzimaj uz obrok, manje su nuspojave, a ako jedeš manje ugljikohidrata, vjerojatno ih nećeš ni imati....posebno rafinirane šećere (slatko)
samo naprijed i ne odustaj...ako i dođe do nuspojava, one prođu brzo...

----------


## zedra

i da, pocni s 250 mg 1x dnevno, ili max 500 mg 1x dnevno i povećavaj dozu tjedno, ili dvotjedno postepeno, bit će ti se lakše priviknuti

----------


## jaca28

Ftamorgana u pravu si ,bas sam se opteretila, poslusat cu  tvoj savjet i nastojati ne razmisljati o tome..
Hvala vam drage moje, bas ste me ohrabrile, pocinjem u subotu s terapijom pa vam se javim ponovo....

----------


## fatamorgana

drage moje obzirom da sam trudna, a po preporuci moje endokrinologice od jucer sam dozu Siofora smanjila sa 2x500mg na 3x250 mg do daljnjeg. Jutros sam imala smedje na gacama i malo roskasto pa sam se zabrinula pravo, cak pomisljam da li ima veze izmedju toga i smanjene doze????

----------


## Blekonja

> jaca, draga, Siofor ima najmanje nuspojava, posebno proljeva.
> kao drugo, ja nikada nisam dobila proljev, a pijm ga godinu dana...
> kao treće, uzimaj uz obrok, manje su nuspojave, a ako jedeš manje ugljikohidrata, vjerojatno ih nećeš ni imati....posebno rafinirane šećere (slatko)
> samo naprijed i ne odustaj...ako i dođe do nuspojava, one prođu brzo...


potpuno potpisujem zedru i ja ga pijem već duuuuugo vremena i uvjerena sam 100% da mi dobro čini i što se ovulacija tiče (imam ih, a to znam po iscjetku) i što se tiče mršavljenja...... pomogao mi je 1000% u mršavljenju!!!!
sretno svima!!!

----------


## jaca28

evo javljam vam se ponovo, vec tri sedmice pijem Siofor 2x500, prvih 10 dana imala sam strasne mucnine i grozan okus u ustima ali prezivjela sam :Smile: , u slijedecem ciklusu krrecem ponovo s klomifenom i nadam se da c klomifen ovaj put djelovati bolje....

----------


## ivana.sky

vidim da ova tema duuugo nije bila aktivna... jel ima netko tko je na terapiji metforminom i sada? jel ima netko tko je dobio svoj + zahvaljujuc toj terapiji?
ako negdje dalje ima aktivnija tema, a masila sam ju, slobodno uputite...

----------


## dagnja

> vidim da ova tema duuugo nije bila aktivna... jel ima netko tko je na terapiji metforminom i sada? jel ima netko tko je dobio svoj + zahvaljujuc toj terapiji?
> ako negdje dalje ima aktivnija tema, a masila sam ju, slobodno uputite...


Ivana.sky, ja sam na terapiji Metforminom. Bila sam i prije 3 godine kada sam prvi put krenula u postupke. Ostala sam trudna u prirodnom postupku inseminacije i pila Metformin do 12 tjedna trudnoće. Sad ga pijem već preko godinu dana i zahvaljujući njemu imam uredne cikluse (proizvedem jajne stanice), ali unatoč tome još nisam za sada ostvarila drugu trudnoću. Pitaj ako te što zanima, ne znam koliko ti ovim mogu pomoći.

----------


## ivana.sky

koliko ti je trebalo prvi put kad si ga pocela piti da se vise neki "rezultati"?

----------


## dagnja

> koliko ti je trebalo prvi put kad si ga pocela piti da se vise neki "rezultati"?


Hej Ivana, mislim da sam dva mjeseca nakon što sam ga počela koristiti dobila prvu redovitu menstruaciju i od tada su mi ciklusi uredni. Prije toga sam mogla biti bez menge i po pola godine, ako ne i više. Ja sam jedna od onih koje jako dobro reagira na Metformin, kaže moj doktor.

----------


## ZO

ja sam jedna od onih koja, između ostalog, svoju sreću duguje metforminu...
ciklusi mi se sredili, ja blistala, nakon cca 6 spontanih pobačaja, što prirodno začetih, što inseminacijom, IVF-om, ostala trudna prirodno sa blizancima i to iz nevaljalog jajnika, iznijela trudnoću, imam 2 predivna dječaka....
mislim da mi je metformin sredio kvalitetu jajnih stanica

----------


## ivana.sky

Ooo pa super vijesti od obje...  :Klap:  meni evo 3tj kak ga pijem, sad je sve ok - nema nuspojava, na 1500mg sam vec tjedan dana... iako je anovulacijski ciklus mislim da ce M uskoro doc jer me pms perja dobrano... inace ciklusi mi bili 30-60 dana, nikad vise, i samo jednom dabrostone pila za M inace ju uvijek spontano docekala...

----------


## ivana.sky

pitanjce: zasto pise da se uz metformin ne smije konzuirati alkohol? jel netko to zanemario i probao? 
nemojte me osudjivati, nisam neki alkos, 2 mj vec pijem metformin, zbilja mi je pomogao da se ciklus uskladi malo, ali idemo na neku proslavu i zanima me jel smijem popit casu,2 bambusa recimo, ili ni pod razno ne smijem ni pomislit... jel nekome nesto bilo?

----------


## dagnja

> pitanjce: zasto pise da se uz metformin ne smije konzuirati alkohol? jel netko to zanemario i probao? 
> nemojte me osudjivati, nisam neki alkos, 2 mj vec pijem metformin, zbilja mi je pomogao da se ciklus uskladi malo, ali idemo na neku proslavu i zanima me jel smijem popit casu,2 bambusa recimo, ili ni pod razno ne smijem ni pomislit... jel nekome nesto bilo?


Ivana.sky, uz opasnost da me se proglasi neodgovornom, nisam znala da se ne smije konzumirati alkohol uz Metformin ili sam to pročitala i zanemarila. Rijetko konzumiram alkohol, ali me korištenje Metformina zadnje 3 godine ne spriječava da popijem koju čašu vina ili piva tu i tamo ili da ne pijem na proslavama. Meni od toga za sada ništa nije bilo, ali na tebi je da odlučiš.

----------


## ZO

*4.17. Je li sigurno konzumirati alkoholna pića dok se uzma metformin?*
Nije preporučljivo konzumirati alkoholna pića dok se uzima metformin, iako nisu potpuno povezani. Može se puno brže opiti i otrovati puno lakše. Također povećava rizik od hipoglikemije. Alkohol može skupa sa metforminom povećati nivo laktata u krvi, uvećavajući rizik od laktičke acidoze.

Evo tu sa Rodinih stranica....

----------


## ivana.sky

Hvala cure  :Smile: 

Mene ipak bilo strah pa sam nazdravila radlerom i dobro  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Nisam ni znala za alkohol..ja sam si spila vina kad mi je pasalo. I da, Siofor mi je donio moju N, zato dajte mu sansu, meni je trbalo pola godine terapije i ostala trudna.

----------


## bubekica

Ja povremeno konzumiram alkohol uz siofor, javit cu vam ak mi se nesto desi  :Laughing:

----------


## lavko

A mozda je u tome stos!  :Wink:

----------


## suncokret19

Drage cure, imam pitanje.
Imam PCOS i u postupku sam potpomognute. Trenutno cekamo zamrzavanje zametaka, a transfer je odgoden dok ne smrsavim. Imam 20kg viska!!!   :Sad:  
tu mi je mpo dr.preporucio jednog endokrinologa koji bi mi mogao pomoci i spominjali su metformin.
Do sada nisam radila nikskve testove vezane uz secer pa pretpostavljam da ce me endokrinolog prvo poslati na to.
Zanima me dal metformin pomaze i kod mrsavljenja bilo da imam ili nemam problema sa secerom? 
 :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

Pomaze ako se potrudis popravit prehranu i krenes se malo gibat... u pocetku ni nemas bas teka, neki povracaju, neki proljev... ali dosta je bitna hrana koju kombinirias s njim.. naci ces sto ti pase i vidit kako tijelo reagira... 
Iako nemam secer i na mpo sam dosla sa vec skinutim kg, meni je pomogao skinuti jos par kg, sredit cikluse, i nakon 4mj uzimanja dobila i svoj +  :Smile:  sretno!!  :fige:  ako sta treba, vici!!  :Kiss:

----------


## suncokret19

Cestitam na + !!!!!!!!
pitat cu endokrin.za metformin, iako ja na 1.mjesto stavljam orehranu i vjezbanje. A ne tablete.. ali lagala bih kad nebi htjela pomoc da ubrzam cijeli taj proces i krenem cim prije na transfer   :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

nije to do ubrzavanja... ja recimo jesam skinila kg i prije, jesam promijenila malo nacin zivota i sve ali i dalje mi je pcos divljao i nisam imala ovulacije... nije bilo druge pomoci nego na tablete... hvala bogu eto meni su pomogle... ima cura koje metformin piju i 3god pa nista... ja vjerujem da ce ti dr. znat vise rec s obzirom na nalaze i da ce ti dati ono sto je najbolje za tebe i tvoj slucaj  :Smile:

----------


## suncokret19

slazem se.. pitali su me i za ogtt i jos nekakav 0-120 test koje nisam radila pa ni za stitnjacu.. iako, neka svi nalazi budu u redu i da ja to rjesim prehranom+vjezbanjem...

----------


## Pinky

ja sa metforminom nisam grama smrsala, cisto da znas da ne cini cuda

----------


## lavko

Ja sam smrsavila ali zahvaljujuci lchf prehrani, ne Sioforu. I strogo sam se drzala pravila. Jako je bitno reducirati tezinu, smanjiti unos ugljikohidrata jer oni u konacnici postaju testosteron kojeg imamo viska...kod mene je divljao, bila sam ko bradata pjevacica iz cirkusa i placala pare za elektroepilaciju.

----------


## lavko

Da li je netko nastavio terapiju i nakon poroda? Ja nisam.

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam se vratila na metformin 8mj nakon poroda

----------


## latika

pozdrav drage zenice, 
evo ja sam jos jedna u nizu pcos-ka, neki dan sam prvi put bila kod endokrinologa i dao mi je terapiju radi povisenog inzulina.3 puta dnevno po jednu cetvrtinu tablete siofor 500!!! zanima me koliku dozu vi ostale pijete? i evo rekla mi je da izbacim sok, slatkise i bjeli secer, sve ostalo mogu..i jos da napomenem nemam viska kg tako da nemoram na dijetu samo paziti na secere!!! i eto za kraj da ohrabrim zene koje isto imaju pcos a nisu jos trudne, ja imam 4 dijece, nazalost dva andjela blizance, i jos dvije zive i zdrave curice.tako da poslije poroda ukoliko planirate imati jos dijece nemojte cekati, jer ciklusi i ovulacije budu redovni jeddan period, nazalost kod mene se opet sve pobrkalo!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Ja sam na 3x500... sve do 12tt kazu pa ce mi smanjivat... ja nisam imala ni secer ni visak kg, pa ih dobila za pit

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam bila prvo na 3x500, pa na 2x850. Onda sam nakon 12tt prestala. Sad sam opet na 3x500

Prije trudnoce sam od siofora smrsavila i ciklusi su mi se regulirali. Za sad jos cekam da pocne djelovati, iako je menga dosla sama od sebe

----------


## latika

ja onda imam poprilicno nisku dozu u odnosu na vas, bas me zanima hoce li mi djelovati!!! jeste li vi uz siofor strogo prestale jesti slatko i ugljikohidrate? sta koristiti kao zamjenu ? ja ziva neznam sta bi jela a da me zasiti i da se ponekad zasladim sa necim!!!

----------


## Vrci

Nisam nista promijenila, iako bih mozda trebala  :Grin:

----------


## lavko

> Ja sam se vratila na metformin 8mj nakon poroda


Kako to? Zbog zdravlja opcenito ili nove trudnoce?

----------


## Vrci

Zbog nove trudnoce, bili bismo sretni da se dogodi. A i da mi regulira cikluse,kad je prije super djelovao

----------


## lavko

Kuzim.

----------


## lavko

> ja onda imam poprilicno nisku dozu u odnosu na vas, bas me zanima hoce li mi djelovati!!! jeste li vi uz siofor strogo prestale jesti slatko i ugljikohidrate? sta koristiti kao zamjenu ? ja ziva neznam sta bi jela a da me zasiti i da se ponekad zasladim sa necim!!!


Ja sam prestala skoro sve UH jesti, za dorucak sam jela sir i vrhnje, za rucak meso i povrce, za veceru kaj nadjem, nekad spek i sir npr. Fali kruh u pocetku al naviknes se. A za slatko sam jela voce, to nisam htjela izbacit. I jedan dan u tjednu sam jela sve sto sam htjela, obicno nedjelju.

----------


## lavko

Iako ne treba pretjerivati s izbacivanjem UH jer Siofor vec snizava secer pa da ne bi bilo hipoglikemije.

----------


## bubekica

Uz terapiju sioforom se nikako ne preporuca potpuno izbacivanje uh, ali slatkisa svakako da.

----------


## vita22

Evo da i ja podijelim svoju priču s metforminom......nakon 7 god-9 stimuliranih ivf-ova,svih drugih mogućih postupaka i transfera....nakon 3 mjeseca uzimanja metformina ostala spontano trudna....mislim da je to bilo rješenje mojih pcos problema ...

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo da i ja podijelim svoju priču s metforminom......nakon 7 god-9 stimuliranih ivf-ova,svih drugih mogućih postupaka i transfera....nakon 3 mjeseca uzimanja metformina ostala spontano trudna....mislim da je to bilo rješenje mojih pcos problema ...


Vita22 cestitam!
Reci mi, molim te, kojem je Einsteinu palo napamet pokusati sa metforminom?!  :worldcup:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Evo da i ja podijelim svoju priču s metforminom......nakon 7 god-9 stimuliranih ivf-ova,svih drugih mogućih postupaka i transfera....nakon 3 mjeseca uzimanja metformina ostala spontano trudna....mislim da je to bilo rješenje mojih pcos problema ...


Dijelimo istu pricu metformina  :Smile: 
cestitam od srca  :Klap:  sretno dalje!!

----------


## vita22

Slučajno u razgovoru s jednom ginekologicom iz Njemačke,oni gore pcos isključivo liječe metforminom 6-12 mj i kaže da cca 75% pacijentica s dobrim muškim nalazom ostaju trudne ,ako ne tek onda šalju na daljnje pretrage  i upućuju na ivf.Meni su u početku dali metformin i tu ali samo mjesec dana prije prvog ivf šta je bilo krivo od mjesec dana nema ništa.....sada tek znam    puno hvala čestitam i tebi ivana.sky

----------


## bubekica

Meni su na vv dali metformin prije zadnjeg postupka. Kada nije uspjelo htjeli su da prestanem, ali sam ja inzistirala da nastavim.
Spremam se u iduci postupak za 2 tjedna.

----------


## maca papucarica

Mislim da i Strasna pije i prestaje sa metforminom za svaki postupak?  :Unsure: 

Ja to ne razumijem. Ne citaju li nasi lijecnici studije? Ili samo ne citaju kartone?

Ja sam pila metformin od prvog posjeta Mpo specijalisti do kraja 12 tt par godina nakon.
Doduse, imala sam i znacajan visak kg ali mi je rekao da se cesto daje kao prva terapija Pcosa i kad to nije slucaj jer dokazano pomaze.

----------


## maca papucarica

Bubek, neka ti sam pocetak 2015. donese najljepse promjene u zivotu  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Hvala draga!
Ja sam zapravo protiv davanja metformina pcos-ovkama po defaultu, ali kaj da velim - probat cu sve, drugih ideja nemamo...

----------


## lavko

Eto koliko prica s metforminom ima! Ja se mucila 5 godina, jedan spontani, i Siofor upalio nakon 6 mjeseci. Cak razmisljam da ga ponovo pocnem piti ako mi se ciklusi ne srede sad poslije poroda.

----------


## lavko

A nekak mi se cini bolje probat s metforminom, nego s nekom jakom stimulacijom, cini mi se manje agresivno, a moze pomoci.

----------


## bubekica

> A nekak mi se cini bolje probat s metforminom, nego s nekom jakom stimulacijom, cini mi se manje agresivno, a moze pomoci.


Moram priznati da ne kuzim sto zelis reci...

----------


## lavko

Mozda nisam u pravu, ne kuzim se ja pretjerano u stimulacije, ali sam htjela reci da je bolje regulirati ovulaciju koje nema metforminom, kao nor.kod mene, nego poticati ovulaciju stimulacijom. Ne znam jel sad jasnije. Meni je recimo metformin pomogao da ovuliram sto prije nisam nikako i time sam bila ostedjena ivf-a,a da nisam probala metformin, u planu je bio ivf.

----------


## lavko

E sad sam svasta nejasno nadrobila, ali valjda se da skuziti.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Meni su na vv dali metformin prije zadnjeg postupka. Kada nije uspjelo htjeli su da prestanem, ali sam ja inzistirala da nastavim.
> Spremam se u iduci postupak za 2 tjedna.


Drzim najvece fige da to bude -taj-  :fige:   :Wink:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala draga!
> Ja sam zapravo protiv davanja metformina pcos-ovkama po defaultu, ali kaj da velim - probat cu sve, drugih ideja nemamo...


Ja nisam pobornik davanja ičega po defaultu, naravno da je individualni pristup najbolji.

Ali valjda bi se kod dijagnoza Pcos i Normozoo (ili malo lošijih spermiograma), u slučaju da je žena Klomifen rezistentna, trebalo probati uvesti metformin par mjeseci pa onda ponovo pokušati Klomifen ili letrozol prije Ivf!? 
Isto tako, kod istih dijagnoza i nakon xy neuspješnih Ivf-ova, možda razmotriti opciju lpsc i drillinga jajnika?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Slažem se maco s ovim što pišeš i čudi me bubekice kako vi dosada niste probali još sa metforminom ako imaš dijagnozu PCOS, pa zar nije to jednostavnije nego ići na IVF, a da ne govorimo koliko manje košta.
Možda ne upali kod svakog pacijenta ali zar ne bi trebalo probati sve prije IVF-a?

----------


## maca papucarica

Mali Mimi, kod Bubek i njenog dragog nije samo dijagnoza Pcos.
Doduse, sada ce vidjeti hoce li metformin biti djelotvoran da dobiju bolje stanice.  :Confused: 

Ja sam govorila o slucaju Vite22, ali mislim da ima jos slicnih slucajeva koji se bore vec dulje vrijeme, a nije se probao jednostavniji nacin.

----------


## ivana.sky

Ajd da su u kbc os po necem "pametni"... cim cuju pcos ide skidanje kg i metformin. Sto je meni skroz ok, jer ocito pomaze, ALI puno zena jos uvijek ne shvaca sta je pcos i kako on funkcionira pa se odmah uvrijede, bune i odustanu... ja nisam imala visak kg, niti povisen secer... i mislila sam da su dr. smijesni kad su mi rekli da smrsavim i pazim sta jedem... ali najbitnija stvar na svijetu mi je dobiti bebonju, pa sta ako cu pojest mahune umjesto tijesta, odvozit bicom pol h na dan i popit 3 tablete dnevno... mislim da je to najmanja zrtva koju sam mogla napravit kao buduca majka... tako da cure samo hrabro naprijed! Sve se moze kad se hoce.

P.s. naravno ovo govorim za one koji imaju takve dijagnoze... postoje tu dijagnoze gdje je i muski cimbenik los, ili gdje uz pcos zena ima jos neki problemcic.. ali ni onda nista nije nemoguce, kao sto vidite i tu na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znam maco da nije samo jedna dijagnoza kod bubekice, ali treba riješavati jednu kariku po jednu...

----------


## bubekica

Lavko,
zbunila si me jer metformin nije stimulacija.

Ah, kod nas su se fokusirali na dobivanje dobrih embrija buduci ih jako tesko dobivamo zbog (najcesce) jako jako loseg spermiograma. Al kao, buduci da smo na samom kraju mpo puta preko hzzo, ajmo probati sve raspolozivo, takva je filozofija.


Jel netko zna kakav je mehanizam djelovanja metformina?

----------


## ivana.sky

evo par korisnih...

http://www.roda.hr/article/readlink/737
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4iV-x_XCElc

a ja sam i pratila dosta video dnevnika cura na metforminima na jutubu, i njihove dijete i uspjehe i nuspojave

----------


## lavko

Kod mene je bilo ovako:manje secera,manje testosterona,vise ovulacija. Pojednostavljeno do boli.

----------


## ivana.sky

jel neka od vas imala simptoma i prilikom "skidanja" sa metformina??
od utorka sam na 2x1 i pojavljuju mi se svi simptomi ko i kad sam dizala sa 1x1 na 2x1 (tad sam jedino imala nuspojave) proljevi, konstantan rad i krcenje crijeva, lagana mucnina... ne znam s cim bi to povezala pa sam odmah posumnjala na metformin

----------


## PinaColada

Pozdravljam vas iz Praga, cekajuci da jave dan embriotransfera....u medjuvremenu piem dosta tableta, jer imam dg. Hashimoto sindrom + inzulinska rezistencija i sada postupak IVF, i to 4. put.....
Pijem fordex 500mg (metformin), eutirox, estrofem, selen, vitamin D, sad mi na klinici pfc dodali folnu kiselinu, aspirin, prednison, utrogestan, te od dana transfera Clexane injekcije!?!?!

To je dnevno 18 komada tableta, pa me zanima kakva je kod vas situacija? Pije li jos neka od vas ova cuda ovolika? I jos info ako neko ima za clexane injekcije, nisam to ranije koristila?
Unaprijed vam hvala

----------


## bubekica

PinaColada,
zbilja su pokrili sve. To je ogromna kolicina tableta, ali svaka ima svoju funkciju, ne vjerujem da bi ih dali bez razloga. Vjerujem da kad ces krenuti s clexaneom da ces prestati s aspirinom.
Clexane je niskomolekularni heparin.
http://www.almp.hr/upl/lijekovi/PIL/...-08-01-387.pdf


Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

Bubekica hvala mnogo  :Kiss: ****

----------


## latika

poz cure, evo samo da prijavim da pijem siofor od 1 mjeseca i to nisam bas redovna jer ponekad zaboravim popiti i evo vec sam dva puta dobila M...nadam se da se stanje popravlja i da tablete stvarno djeluju...

----------


## ooleot

Evo da se i ja pohvalim u nedostatku ostale akcije..
Ja sam na metforminu 1000 mg/dan već skoro 8 mjeseci. Nisam niš baš to osjetila, nit je menga došla, nit sam zgubila kilu - baš niš. Malo mekša stolica koja se stabilizirala u nekom trenu i tak ja to pijem al kao i da ne pijem. Sad mi je prije tjedan dana dr. rekla da dodam još 500 mg na dan jer ako 1000 mg ne djeluje možda premalo pijem.

DG: PCOS i inzulinska rezistencija, ali nekak sumnjam u sve to sad.
I inace nisam neka izjelica šećera tako da prehranu skoro niš nisam mijenjala (dodatno sam izbacila tjesteninu jer ono.. nemam kaj više izbaciti. Kruh isto ne jedem skoro nikad.)
I još čekam da se neko čudo dogodi..
Imam malo problema s prilagodbom na 3 tabletice dnevno  :Smile:  al trudim se biti redovita.

----------


## theorema

Meni taj metformin nije pomogao nista... uzimam ga vec 3 g.. imala sam problema s mucninama na dozi 2x850, al kad sam presla na 3x500 bilo mi je bolje..
trenutno uzimam 4x500. I dalje ne ovuliram...nit zatrudnjujem, ali svi dokt predlazu da ostanem na tome..jer bi bez njega valjda bilo jos gore..
na kg isto nije imao utjecaja..
sto se tice hrane najbolje sam se osjecala i izgledala na montignacu.. onda sam imala godinu kiksanja, jako se udebljala i tako...
sad sam na dijabetickoj dijeti i osjecam se dobro..nisam ni pregladna... valjda ce bit neke koristi...

----------


## ooleot

hm..čini mi se da imamo neke  pomake.
36 dana nakon početka s 1500 mg metformina/dan
i 29 dana od zanjeg relativno oskudnog krvarenja. 
menga došla i bez duphastona.
Ak napravi to još jednom možda i povjerujem da djeluje.  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## latika

Kod mene je stvarno djelovao,i to vrlo brzo, 3mj minimalne doze i danas culi srce na ultrazvuku..tako da cure ne odustajte

----------


## xavii

Pozz cure, moze mi netko reci kakva je vrijednost inzulina 6.30µU/mL, ref. 2.60- 24.90? Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## laura33

Pijem metformin (Siofor)već mjesec dana, 3x 500 mg, dobro ga podnosim, srećom nemam nikakvih nuspojama, a za neki vidljivi učinak vjerovatno treba proći neko  izvjesno vrijeme.
Ono što sam htjela pitati je, treba li uključiti i preglede endokrinologa kod  terapije ovim lijekom?
Ili su dovoljne samo kontrole kod mpo dr?
Ja sam Metformin dobila u prvom redu radi pcos i IR, i posljedično viška kilograma koji očigledno "popapaju" dobar dio mojih stimulacija...tako da nema novog postupka bez skidanja koje kilice....
Dosta sam istraživala i mislim da ću se odlučiti za nekakvu low carb prehranu ili  dijabetičku dijetu, i naravno intenzivirat fizičku aktivnost maximalno.
A uz moju štitnjaču, pcos, IR to će biti pravi izazov....ali motiv je ipak jači od toga!!!!  :Smile: 

Jel netko uspio lakše skidati kg uz Metformin?

----------


## vita22

Laura33 ja sam bila na metforminu 3 mj i ostala trudna u kućnoj radinosti nakon 9 ivf,kile nisam skinula ali nisam ni pazila na prehranu sad sam u 26tt i još sam na metforminu ali sam dobila gest.dijabetes pa sam na dijabetičkoj dijeti i u trudnoći skinula 8kg mislim da ti je to super način prehrane za pcos......sretno

----------


## laura33

*Vita*- prirodno nakon 9 ivf-ova..pa to je izvrsno, kod tebe je Metformin bio onda pun pogodak.  :Smile: 
Čestitam na trudnoći!!!
I još skinuti kile u trudnoći, svaka čast!!! Nadam se da ću i ja imati takvu samokontrolu kad dođem do trudnoće.  :Wink: 
U prvu trudnoću sam krenula sa 20 kg manje, dobila 16, nisam imala nikakvih problema. Tako da kod mene je definitivno višak kg problem br 1 i morat ću  ga riješiti ipak prije trudnoće.
Mislim da nema uspjeha bez promjena svih navika, i prehrambenih i fizičke aktivnosti.

----------


## sljokicaa

Ja sam krenula prosli tjedan piti aglurab, doza 3*500, s tim da me doktorica upozorila da bi mi moglo muka biti pa neka prvi dan uzmem samo 1, drugi dan 2 a dalje nek procjenim kako se osjecam. Posto nisam imala nikakve simptome 3. dan sam uzela 3 i sad mi je 6. dan i krenuo proljev i uz to neko mutilo u glavi i umor pa ne znam dal da se vratim nazad na 2 ili da malo duram.

----------


## laura33

Mozda si prenaglo isla na punu dozu lijeka.
Ja sam ti experimentirala sa metforminom raznih proizvodjaca, uglavnom ja ti pijem Siofor, citala sam na raznim forumima da se on najlakse podnosi...
E sad to je zapravo sve individualno.
Inace metformin sam za sebe ne snizava glukozu ispod normalnih vrijednosti, tako da su umor i mantanje prije od ove juzine ili mozda dehidracije, ako imas proljeve.
Ja nebi smanjivala dozu lijeka, ak ikako mozes probaj izdrzat, nuspojave su prolazne, i svakako smanji unos ugljikohidrata, kazu da to pomaze.

----------


## sljokicaa

Da mozda sam prenadobudno krenula, a mozda je i problem sto se poklopilo s ovim produzenim vikendom i previse rostilja i kolaca.
Budem probala malo pripaziti na prehranu, pa cu vidjet kako ce ici.

----------


## sljokicaa

Evo opet mene, prosla me glavobolja, proljev jos malo zeza al bolje je. E sad ono sto sam primijetila jos je pojava velike kolicine sluzi, bar za mene koja ju nikad nemam. Sluz je prozirna i rastezljiva, sad drzim fige da je to ovulacija a ako nije nadam se da je bar neki znak pomaku na bolje.

----------


## hulija

I ja sam pocela sa metformin moji su ciklusi bili anovulatorni i u januaru moj endokrinolog mi je dao metformin 500 nemam pcos niti visok insulin  ali je glikoza uvijek nad pet i imam i hipotireozu i hiperprolaktinemija i mthfr heterozigot  sada pijem nakon drugo icsi metformin i nastupila je ovulacija   bromergon eutirox pijem i pre icsi je r se sa sterilitetom borim vec 10 god ali ne dam se imam 30 god mlada sam i idem dalje za mthfr heterozigot dali su mi aspirin b kompleks i folna od 5 mg   do iducih stimulacijama  doktori su dostapni redovito  za mene jer sam slucaj sa oni kako kazu ponavljauci spontani h pobacai

----------

